# Employment Opportunities Other than Building Inspector with an IRC Cert?



## SealPup (Nov 1, 2018)

Hi everyone. I quit my sales/office job a year ago and went back to school full time to get an AS in Construction Inspection. Graduated in May 2018 top of my class and went straight in to an unpaid internship/volunteer position with a nearby city (Southern California) per the recommendation of my head instructor. I go out once a week for a full day of inspections learning from an older and very experienced inspector. There is no guarantee of an Inspector I opening anytime soon where I'm at. I'd like to start working as soon as possible; not only for money but to begin and progress my career in this field. I just obtained my ICC Residential Building Inspector cert this week. Are there any other employment opportunities (besides building inspector) that may require this cert or at least find it desirable? Thank you all in advance!


----------



## cda (Nov 1, 2018)

Permit tech maybe??

Third party inspector

Check into home inspections for real estate transactions

Work for a construction company?


Not sure of non inspection jobs???


----------



## SealPup (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks for the ideas, cda. Being so new to this industry / career path, I just want to make sure I'm not being too one directional in pursuit of my next job. Any input really helps.


----------



## Keystone (Nov 2, 2018)

If you have your AS and the Res Bldg Cert, look into Quality Control Inspector for a construction company. Most QC Inspectors earn more than Building Inspectors but do us a favor and continue earning certs in the interim as its a fantastic fall back or something to build on.

Let us know where you end up.


----------



## SealPup (Nov 4, 2018)

That's interesting, Keystone. I'll certainly look in to that. I have a bachelor's in business as well, so that may have more weight at a construction company too. Thanks for the advice! I'll certainly keep you all updated.


----------



## Richard Kimball CBO CFM (Jan 28, 2019)

SealPup said:


> Hi everyone. I quit my sales/office job a year ago and went back to school full time to get an AS in Construction Inspection. Graduated in May 2018 top of my class and went straight in to an unpaid internship/volunteer position with a nearby city (Southern California) per the recommendation of my head instructor. I go out once a week for a full day of inspections learning from an older and very experienced inspector. There is no guarantee of an Inspector I opening anytime soon where I'm at. I'd like to start working as soon as possible; not only for money but to begin and progress my career in this field. I just obtained my ICC Residential Building Inspector cert this week. Are there any other employment opportunities (besides building inspector) that may require this cert or at least find it desirable? Thank you all in advance!


You might look into job opportunities with residential developers and design firms.  They often employ in house inspectors and plan reviewers.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 22, 2019)

Check for openings with CALBO


----------



## JackDuncan (Jul 27, 2020)

If you have an AS certificate and a Rus Blog certificate, contact the quality control inspector of the construction company.


----------



## JackDuncan (Aug 1, 2020)

no one wants to share any other ideas
?


----------



## Keystone (Aug 1, 2020)

JackDuncan said:


> no one wants to share any other ideas
> ?



Share any other ideas, such as? Do you have any to share?


----------



## adrianmclean (Aug 3, 2020)

Dude, I want to open a company with my partner and it seems to me that you would be very useful to us with your knowledge and experience. Many people say that it is difficult for them to find a job, but for this you need to be a highly qualified employee and have exceptional skills. So I would like to chat with you. We only have official employment! If you want, I can even send you a pdf employment contract template and you will check the contract with your lawyer. I think this is a very great idea!


----------

